# Setting Bios to Auto, PEG or PCIe?



## manos (Oct 17, 2021)

Hi!
I have an Asus Z170-A mb and a EVGA GTX 680. Which bios setting is the right one between Auto, PEG and PCIe? Besides the GTX 680 I dont have anything else connected to Pcie slots.
Thank you!


----------



## animal007uk (Oct 17, 2021)

If your CPU has built in intel graphics then i would leave the option on auto.

I believe PEG will force the motherboard to use onboard graphics and setting it to PCIe will force it to use a dedicated GPU such as the GTX 680
If your not having any issues then its ok to leave it on auto.


----------



## manos (Oct 17, 2021)

My CPU is an I5-6600k


----------



## GerKNG (Oct 17, 2021)

PEG = IGPU
PCIe = Discrete GPU
Auto = what ever is connected to your Monitor with PCIe first when both is plugged it.


----------



## manos (Oct 17, 2021)

So PEG is the I5-6600k graphics (i think 530), right?


----------



## GerKNG (Oct 17, 2021)

PEG is technically just "PCI Express Graphics" your 16x lane slot to the CPU.
but some manufacturers/Motherboards just switch between the GPU and IGPU in this case. (why it is the case... i don't know)
leave it on auto and plug in what you need.
it'll run from the Discrete GPU as soon as one is in the slot and plugged in even if you have the IGPU plugged into the monitor.


----------



## manos (Oct 17, 2021)

Ok thank you!


----------



## eidairaman1 (Oct 17, 2021)

animal007uk said:


> If your CPU has built in intel graphics then i would leave the option on auto.
> 
> I believe PEG will force the motherboard to use onboard graphics and setting it to PCIe will force it to use a dedicated GPU such as the GTX 680
> If your not having any issues then its ok to leave it on auto.


This is exactly right, if a gpu or igp failed a bios reset would be required, so yes Auto is best


----------



## Sora (Jun 16, 2022)

most of the replies to this are incorrect regarding the PEG setting.

Auto = First device found attached to a monitor
CPU Graphics = Obvious
PEG/PEG Slot = the 16x slot attached to the CPU's root complex
PCIE =  slot attached to the PCH.


----------

